# Ciao a tutti



## Gino lo spazzino (2 Novembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, sono Jacopo e vivo in provincia di Torino.
Ho scoperto questo forum da poco ma sono contento di averlo trovato!
Forza Diavoli sempre


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Novembre 2020)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Novembre 2020)

Benvenuto Jacopo è sempre un piacere di accogliere un fratello di fede


----------

